# B12 Rice or Not?



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

if you saw this on a b12, would you think rice?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33636&item=2417617547


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

Personally i dont like the look of the muffler but no rice vote here


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Only if it was still running an E16. If it were running say...oh I don't know...a CA18DE then definately not rice.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well , no . but now if you get a gay super air plane wing on the back of your car ......yes.... So anyway i say no.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

do what you like...as long as it can back it up. thats my rice theory..if its fast it can look like whatever you want.
its only rice if its slow


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

uh......i have one similar to that on MY b12. i dont consider it rice. i have wheels , springs;hell, check the sig.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *Only if it was still running an E16. If it were running say...oh I don't know...a CA18DE then definately not rice. *


 guess im guilty


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Hehehe that is a nice muffler, I would put it on!!! Guess I am a ricer too.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

looks good to me too... i never put back those super 4" outlet on my b12 ever again !! ... but a 2.5, that surely coming this summer


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

RICE!!!!!!!


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

what do you guys think about this setup...im going to do on my car once the ca18de is in...
1.) 2" pipe from down pipe to cat
2.) throw away the cat..use a race pipe w/ 2" inlet and 2.25" outlet (or as we call it at the honda camp a test pipe) basically a provision for the cat with out any of the crappy catalysts...(possibly a cheery bomb muffler..these things work great for this......evil laff)
3.) escape out through a short section of mid-pipe that goes from 2.25 to 2.5in with some sort of muffler or resonator to quite the fury....prolly the moroso spiral max...
4.) this is cut off right before the stock rear muffler...and will becompletly stealth....thus leaving the stocky muffler to do its part in the sleeper effect..


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

If you got the engine to back it up - no rice. I still wonder if a 5$ chrome tailpipe would be too ricey for e16s. Wouldn't want to dupe someone into thinking it's worth stealing.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

nah not rice.. I got a nice big loud chrome exhuast on mine .. if all else fails atleast it sounds goood.. but then again i never considered my car to be slow so I dont consider it rice.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It's only rice if you're chasing cars that you know you can't touch and at the same time polluting the air with excess noise. it's only rice when the actual exhaust notes sound better than your car moves. It's only rice if it's the cleanest thing on your car. And it definitely rice if you're 2nd guessing yourself .


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

definitely rice... hell, i'd do it for the additional 1 hp


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

if ur talking about the muffler then it is........rice rice rice!!! those are so annoying..especially when there is a pack of cars with those mufflers....they sound like a swarm of bees going down the highway.....it is soo annoying!!! mmmm banana....
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Webfoot said:


> *If you got the engine to back it up - no rice. I still wonder if a 5$ chrome tailpipe would be too ricey for e16s. Wouldn't want to dupe someone into thinking it's worth stealing. *


 thats why you go whole muffler or weld your piece on...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *It's only rice if you're chasing cars that you know you can't touch and at the same time polluting the air with excess noise. it's only rice when the actual exhaust notes sound better than your car moves. It's only rice if it's the cleanest thing on your car. And it definitely rice if you're 2nd guessing yourself . *


 best words yet! well spoken!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

gophrsplatter said:


> *if ur talking about the muffler then it is........rice rice rice!!! those are so annoying..especially when there is a pack of cars with those mufflers....they sound like a swarm of bees going down the highway.....it is soo annoying!!! mmmm banana....
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: *


 HAHHAHA!!! true true man!! i think you guys are right, im just guna have to wait and do it right, nice and clean muffler


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

well....mine doesnt sound like a weedwacker. it has a nice deep tone to it.


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

same here, i have 2 1/2" pipin into an OBX straight through muffler, silencer off and its loud and deep, silencer on and its low but deep, i love it


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

as long as your car is not covered in stickers than its all good


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

or have apc shit cause that is truley sad


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

apc is the ultimate definition in rice, i dont thing they have anythign thats actually for performance, or wait, do alteeza tails add hp?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

Actually I think every APC product or sticker you have adds 5 horsepower so those guys with a shit load of stickers have really fast cars....wink.wink


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

yeah, its definitely rice! but can you imagine how many VW's and opel's we got here lookin' the same from the back?!? how would you call them? kraut?
its up to you, you have to bear it... ;-)


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

WMengineering said:


> *2.) throw away the cat..use a race pipe w/ 2" inlet and 2.25" outlet (or as we call it at the honda camp a test pipe) basically a provision for the cat with out any of the crappy catalysts...(possibly a cheery bomb muffler..these things work great for this......evil laff)
> *


man cherry bombs souns awesome on a sentra, i have one it's so loud, my friend could hear it over his rx7 as i passed him


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *man cherry bombs souns awesome on a sentra, i have one it's so loud, my friend could hear it over his rx7 as i passed him *


 thats probly cuzz those are made more for acceleration than noise


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *looks good to me too... i never put back those super 4" outlet on my b12 ever again !! ... but a 2.5, that surely coming this summer  *


are you saying your goin with a spec-v swap?
i have the full swap for sale...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

nismo23 said:


> *or have apc shit cause that is truley sad *


dont rag on apc, i have bought my apc full sim-leather steering wheel for $40 retail....


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

no this car is fucking loud, he has a sk side draft carb, a full race header and exhaust, it is fucking loud thats all i have to say

he runs 15.5's at the track, with the worst reaction time ever of 2.2 secs, i was fucking with him


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i had just a glass pack where the c&c is suppose to be and then my muffler fell off(rusted off) and it sounded decent not ricey more like a deep tone that doesn't sound like a swarm of bees, but after a month i realized i needed a muffler b/c the fumes gave me a buzz after driving for 5 miles......lol...but i am still running a glass pack to muffler..no c&c


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *It's only rice if you're chasing cars that you know you can't touch and at the same time polluting the air with excess noise. it's only rice when the actual exhaust notes sound better than your car moves. It's only rice if it's the cleanest thing on your car. And it definitely rice if you're 2nd guessing yourself . *


 ***** Gotta love it when the boost speaks.  It's like music to my ears.


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

Ohh shit, Its Charles.


----------

